
Mysterious factory break-in raises suspicions about Chinese visit - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/10/mysterious-factory-break-in-raises-suspicions-about-chinese-visit
======
leaveyou
>The IP [intellectual property] is not protected in China

>China expressed interest in December 2010 in an email to Pelamis: “It is
decided that His Excellency, Mr Li Keqiang, vice-premier of the state council
of China, and the delegation (60 people) headed by him will pay a visit to the
Pelamis Sea Energy Converter

TLDR: the chinese probably copied something again

~~~
dogma1138
They've also hacked quite a few US renewable energy companies in the past and
stolen their IP.

China is playing a catch-up game and it plays by its own rules and it's too
big for anyone to tell them off.

~~~
RamshackleJ
At what is it no longer considered catch-up? when they have a 10 trillion $
GDP? when their unemployment rate is under 4% and have an average gross salary
greater than 10k a year?

China has already caught up, this is just how they do business.

